
How the World’s Most Iconic Logos Evolve over Time - Markoff
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/how-logos-evolve/
======
Markoff
I didn't know until today Windows came with current W8/W10 logo full circle
back to 1985 logo which would be perfectly suitable even 35 years later.

